# Welcome home



## TrentinaNE

Good morning!  How would I say "Welcome home" to a student who has been studying in Greece?  

Elisabetta


----------



## elliest_5

"Kalosírthes"  (καλώς ήρθες) / "Kalos mas írthes"  (καλώς μας ήρθες)--> "welcome" (the most common expressions in such cases)

or 

 "Kalosírthes píso" (καλωσήρθες πίσω) = welcome back -->not that good
and also "kalosorises" (καλωσόρισες) --> "welcome (to our home)"


----------



## TrentinaNE

Thanks, elliest_5.    Could I just clarify... Are the "welcome" expressions you wrote in Greek appropriate for someone who has returned after a prolonged absence or are they more generic than that?  Maybe there isn't a comparable expression to "Welcome home" in Greek.  If so, how would I say something like "it's nice to have you home again"?

Thanks so much!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Flaminius

The Greek expressions don't literally say anything about "home."  Just to make sure, do you use "home" here as a metaphor meaning "the original place one is from or rightly belongs to"?


----------



## elliest_5

Flaminius is right...if indeed he is coming back to live with you in your house you could say "Kalosirthes piso sto spiti mas" = welcome back to our home (καλωσήρθες πίσω στο σπίτι μας), "Imaste charùmeni pu jírises (spiti)" = we 're happy you're back (home) (είμαστε χαρούμενοι που γύρισες σπίτι)


----------



## TrentinaNE

The situation is this: a college student has spent the last 4 months studying in Greece. She has now returned to her parents' home (not my home). In the U.S., a typical expression of greeting would be "Welcome home" or "Welcome back." To say simply "Welcome" would be odd, as I'm not welcoming her to MY home, or thanking her for anything.

Does that help? What would you say in Greek to someone in the reverse situation (i.e., a Greek student returning from studying abroad)?

Thanks again!
Elisabetta

P.S.  I just saw Καλώς ήρθες πάλι as "Welcome back" in another thread.  Is that OK?


----------



## shawnee

You need look no further than eliest 5's first response for your choice. Kalosirthes - is in fact welcome arrival (so it is the equivalent of welcome back). I can't see the point of Καλώς ήρθες πάλι - the last word being a little superfluous in my view. I can see it applying to a situation where the traveller is in the habit of going and returning and the greeter is making a point of it by adding pali - again.


----------



## TrentinaNE

shawnee said:


> You need look no further than eliest 5's first response for your choice. Kalosirthes - is in fact welcome arrival (so it is the equivalent of welcome back).


Thanks -- but that was not clear from the first response.  

Elisabetta


----------

